# Free casting bits....



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2016)

LFRB just pay shipping and send me a piece or 3 back whatever you feel was worth it once you get it. I'm easy. There's a variety in here HRB chittum burl DIW all kinds of burl too much to name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2016)

Some nice hickory burl too - the goodest stuff was put in first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Send your paypal.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

You can put Kevin to work mixing and pouring . . . .


----------



## CWS (Jan 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You can put Kevin to work mixing and pouring . . . .


 I can't even get him to visit the shop. First I had a big pot of vegy beef soup ready and he didn't show. Then he said would come down and then called and said he couldn't make it. I bet if I gathered up a pot of chicken lip soup I couldn't keep him away.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

CWS said:


> I can't even get him to visit the shop. First I had a big pot of vegy beef soup ready and he didn't show. Then he said would come down and then called and said he couldn't make it. I bet if I gathered up a pot of chicken lip soup I couldn't keep him away.



Tell him you got some woman down there in a bikini saying she wants to learn all about wood . . . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Jan 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tell him you got some woman down there in a bikini saying she wants to learn all about wood . . . . .


 He is looking for a squawl to get him through the winter, but I think he just wants one that can cook. If there was a woman he in a bikini she would have to be crazy and he hasn't had to much luck with crazy women.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't think anyone has luck with crazy women. Even crazy women.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 23, 2016)

Never met a non crazy woman .

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## chanser123 (Feb 23, 2016)

LOL if you ever have more of these boxes with stuff 1.5 wide id gladly pay the shippin to the great white northa nd send you some back in return!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2016)

I have mountains of it just takes too much time to get bixed and labeled. I'm hiring a guy for the summer though so maybe if we get enough crossed off my list I can have him soend a day making up boxes of it instead of scooping it up and hauling it to the burn pile. The stuff I burn would make most of you sick to your stomach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanser123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Sounds good! I make a lot of calls out of casting pieces right now. Lots of demand for it I find!


----------



## Tony (Feb 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> crazy women.



Try not to be redundant Kevin.


----------



## MKTacop (Mar 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The stuff I burn would make most of you sick to your stomach.



Oh my, please don't say things like that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frank A (Mar 9, 2016)

I would also be interested if/when you have some more. Let us know!


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 12, 2016)

I would be interested in this if CWS changes their mind


----------

